# air intake



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

afe k and n airaid is there a real difference in any i want to put one on my 03 7.3 was going to put the airaid but wanted to get some imput


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I haven't used them, I heard bad things about the k and ns. I have the 6637 filter on mine, its not a cold air but it makes a big difference and is cheap.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

I like S&B personally


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

I personally like T&A.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

another vote for the 6637. 

but whatever you do, don't use the k&n. they let fines in that will dust your turbo and engine.


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I run a spectre in mine and love it


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i was thinking the 6637 is it worth it?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?
type 6637 in the search box and it will take you rite to the filter page.
$30 for the filter, and 35 for the cover from RiffRaff diesel. 
the last one was in my truck for 5 years and still pretty clean when i took it out. i wash the filter cover once per year.

Clay at RiffRaff is a stand up guy too. he will do everything he can to make sure you get good service. he likes repeat customers.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I got mine from riff raff as well. I think its worth it, just let's it breathe a lot better. Cold air intakes are different but much more expensive. I know a lot of people swear by it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

do u need the cover for the filter does it restrict air flow


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

no yo do not need it, and no it does not restrict airflow. all it does is acts like a prefilter and keeps the bigger crap out of the filter. you can make one out of a set of old nylon stockings.

the RiffRaff sock just looks better.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

I also went with the 6637 kit from riffraff Thumbs Up

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...duct_Code=RDP6637&Category_Code=F731-RDP-6637


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

so the pre filter will help the air filter last longer


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

clark lawn;1572217 said:


> I personally like T&A.


That's the best. Thumbs Up


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1573145 said:


> so the pre filter will help the air filter last longer


Yes (maybe not by much but it does help) and it makes it look better


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i guess i am going to be cheap and go that way ill put up some pics when its in


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1573160 said:


> i guess i am going to be cheap and go that way ill put up some pics when its in


It is cheap but effective. Do a couple searches on it through google I'd you need more convincing. I like the filter cover, its not.necessary though. I have had my filter on for probably 15k, its still good.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

if u search 6637 there is alot of sites pages people that did it


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

found this pic online


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I ordered through riffraff so that's the cover I've got. I ordered the whole kit since it came with the 4inch pipe for the filter and clamps and the cover. I also think clay does a good job, he helped me out when my injector cups went.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i just ordered one of the filter covers i got the filter at napa and have pipe and clamps


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

all done just put it in in 10 min today have not driven the truck yet tho


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks good same cover I have on mine......Enjoy the sound of that turbo and all that air going into the engine.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Nice. It sounds great. I love hearing it sucking in the air when you're really working the truck.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

it does sounds good i have to go pick up a truck on my trailer tommorow so im sure it will sound good then


----------



## Roundhammer (Feb 4, 2011)

SO?..How does it sound?..Do you hear or feel a difference?

RH


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i will know more tommorow when i pull my trailer


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

noticeable power difference and sounds great pulling a trailer worth the money


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

I need a little insight here. Whats the point of an open underhood filter element? All it does is pull warm/hot under hood air into engine. Not a real benefit at all, as COLD air condenses better than HOT. Factory designs pull cold air from grill or fender locations= true cold air intakes. Now i know about the snow sucked up into air tube problems can occur. Is the open underhood element the BEST fix out there?? I could a see a true snorkel kit with pre filters and water trap as a better fix but it would be at a cost. I understand less restricted air to intake is better. I'm NOT putting any one or any kit down, just a curious non-diesel owner???


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

with the 6637 you get a 4 inch air intake. with the stock or cold air kits, you have a 4 inch intake hose trying to suck air through a 2 inch hole. 

so the 6637 may pull in warm air, but it also pulls in 2-3 times more air than the stock setup, so the engine breaths better.


----------



## Mnpowerstroke99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to have to get a 6637 for my truck. It should help it breathe better especially with my 4" exhaust system.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u can notice a diffence i have programmer intake and exhaust


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

chevboy167;1577409 said:


> I need a little insight here. Whats the point of an open underhood filter element? All it does is pull warm/hot under hood air into engine. Not a real benefit at all, as COLD air condenses better than HOT. Factory designs pull cold air from grill or fender locations= true cold air intakes. Now i know about the snow sucked up into air tube problems can occur. Is the open underhood element the BEST fix out there?? I could a see a true snorkel kit with pre filters and water trap as a better fix but it would be at a cost. I understand less restricted air to intake is better. I'm NOT putting any one or any kit down, just a curious non-diesel owner???


I rather have a lot of warn air than only a little cold air. Not the mention anyone with a 99 and newer has a intercooler which will take care of cooling down the warm air


----------

